# Male goldens and, uh, drippings???



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

It's normal. It's called smegma. Dead sperm cells and prostatic fluid. Normal with intact males. There's your national geographic for the day


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. We have some odd stains on the couch that are from this. Groooosssss.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our two intact boys have the same thing. It's totally normal. It's nasty and doesn't exactly smell like Yankee Candle! At least Tucker will be getting neutered very soon. :bowl:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, you all have just given me another reason to love my neutered boys. LOL. It's bad enough that Danny leaves skidmarks on the sheet on the sofa regularly, I really don't want any other bodily discharge on my bed or sofa, well besides his drippy nose. Jasper is much prissier and cleaner...


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Well now I know! Thanks, gang!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Okay....feeling a little ill right now!!!! :vomit:


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Weiner water!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Eeewwwww!!!!!

Good to know for the next one...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I remember someone (maybe on here?) calling it "greenie weenie"


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I was actually worried about it when I first noticed it with Chester. He's the first male I've had that was not neutered (my other male came from a shelter and was neutered before we brought him home). Of course I looked it up online and realized it's perfectly normal. I actually don't notice it as much now as I did when he was smaller.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Just one more reason boys are gross! Love my girlies!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is much better, but my guys always kept themselves and each other clean. Doesn't matter if it's pee or other stuff down there....


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Ugh! We have white spots on our choclate hardwood...ick.

I don't know how you guys keep your boys intact...I'm getting a girl next time...lol.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I remember someone (maybe on here?) calling it "greenie weenie"


:yuck:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley keeps himself nice and clean- no problem with this yet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You Learn Something New Everyday!!*

BOY, you LEARN SOMETHING new everyday, on this forum!!

First the "poop" threads and now this (just kidding!!)

So glad that both of my boys are fixed!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

OH BOY, if i see this with spirit, he will be neutered.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

We agreed to wait a year before the big snip - it's going to be a long 6 months!


----------



## Mollie's family (Mar 1, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how much Smegma is normal? I am having to get far too intimate with Buddy several times a day to clean him. I can smell when it needs cleaned and I now say " come on and we'll clean your todger". He then goes straight to where we keep the wet wipes and lies down. I think I'm more worried that he enjoys it!!


----------



## Grom&Gidget13 (Nov 9, 2018)

Mollie's family said:


> Can anyone tell me how much Smegma is normal? I am having to get far too intimate with Buddy several times a day to clean him. I can smell when it needs cleaned and I now say " come on and we'll clean your todger". He then goes straight to where we keep the wet wipes and lies down. I think I'm more worried that he enjoys it!!


Sorry, I have nothing to offer help wise but you had me literally laughing out loud and simultaneously cringing! ? 

This thread is hysterical


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Okay so I'm laughing at this post and honestly I needed a laugh!!

I have ALWAYS had intact males and have never had this issue. I currently have two intact males in my house. I have to agree with Megora... My guys always keep themselves clean. It's not something I've ever liked watching, but maybe I should be more appreciative. lol


----------

